# Solutions for Blackheads Around the Nose ?



## msz_jaymarie (Jun 7, 2009)

hey






so i have a LOT of small (pinhead sized) blackheads all on my nose and around the bridge . i noticed they become more abundant during summer (which makes sense since i live in miami) . they are not noticeable really but i obviously see them a lot more than others since i look at my face everyday lol . i went to get a facial by this mary kay lady and she was able to do extractions on a few but i noticed that her tools left a few temporary scars so that obviously is not an option anymore . could anyone recommend any products or treatments *that you have tried* for a similar problem ?

i guess my skin is somewhere between normal &amp; combination skin -- i do not break out anywhere else unless i am stressed or occasionally on my period or if its a very humid summer (such as this one) . i switch my facial products periodically because me face seems to get "immune" or something to them if i continue on the same product for a while . currently, i wash it with an ivory bar of soap in the AM and cetaphil daily face wash in the PM followed both times by cetaphil daily moisturizer w/ SPF 15 .

spanks !


----------



## Ozee (Jun 7, 2009)

I have the same problem! annoying isn't it.

I find after having a warm/hot shower is best to attack them. I put tissue around my fingers and squeeze all over the nose area. Tissue will help with not leaving the scar mark.

I have a good facial scrub every few days and concentrate on/around my nose.

Also i have one of those facial/pore cleanser sucker guns. I find that helps aswell.


----------



## rutiene (Jun 8, 2009)

I have the exact same issue. Recently I started using the Clean &amp; Clear Blackhead Astringent around my nose post-cleanser pre-moisturizer, everyday. Every weekend I do a mask and I use a Biore nose cleansing strip right after. Right now... I'm down to two blackheads, from countless numbers before.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 8, 2009)

Those Biore strips are nice but i could never make them work for me. Other than that, regular scrubbing and masks help me control them.


----------



## SalescoopKat (Jun 9, 2009)

Have you ever used the Biore heating cleanser before? It's great! It gets rid of black heads completely. After using it every day for about a week, I found that all my blackheads had disappeared. All you need is water and a wash clot, and you'll be good to go! You can find it at Walgreen's and it isn't too expensive


----------



## Cakdel (Jun 9, 2009)

i actually like clean and clear's black head cleanser. the one that is kinda like the neutrogena wave.


----------



## Ssue (Jun 10, 2009)

Have tried giving yourself a facial steam a few time a week to really open up the pores? Follow that up with a gentle facial scrub, then a light astringent toner, and finally (before you apply your moisturizer and sunscreen) use a 8% to 12% (depending on your skin type) glycolic acid gel.

If you wear mascara it can flake off and clog your pores which looks like blackheads but is really your mascara. The facial steaming gets rid of that problem too...


----------



## SalescoopSarah (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the best option would be to engage in several steps. Like the facial steaming, blackhead cleansers/scrubs (personally I find the scrubs to be more helpful) or the nose strips. But while these products are taking effect, I would recommend you dab a little bit of concealer on your blackheads. Since it is concealer, it will blend more naturally and perfectly hide the blackheads. I like using Boing by Benefit, since it has silicone it clings onto my skin without any other makeup. Hope that helps!


----------



## RockyBBy (Jun 11, 2009)

use some nose strips those work perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mwrh (Jun 11, 2009)

I use to steam my face over the sink with a towel on my head and then use to biore strips, haven't had a blackhead since


----------



## creolesugar (Sep 27, 2009)

Kate Somerville's Exfolikate is expensive, but I want to try it along with drugstore stuff. thanks for the tips, everyone!


----------



## esha (Sep 27, 2009)

I've got that problem too. I tend to use a scrub everyday because dead skin seems to accumulate awfully fast on my nose.


----------



## joybelle (Nov 9, 2009)

I have been looking for the same advice. Trying the strips but I don't see any change. I have so many blackheads though.


----------



## shimybons (Nov 11, 2009)

I am also desperate about getting rid of these ugly blackheads! I used to scrape it off my nose but I only get scars right after. I might try the suggestions you posted.


----------

